# Pet Photograph



## Alex Class (Feb 11, 2017)

Hi all,
I'm Alex, and I'm a north London based reportage photographer, specialising in family and pet photography... Nice to be here!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Sorry, it's against forum rules to promote your business.
If you have pets you want to talk to us about you're very wecome here.


----------

